# An electric taper??



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Can you explain this to me? Some things just don't make sense...


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

beats me, but it does load alot of tape into a bucket, ya got to give it that


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Ifin ya were gonna tape the inside of a bucket, it's as fast as I've ever seen!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Just got a MudRunner today. Anxious to use it. Any advice up front? I have read, I think, all of your posts about them.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> Just got a MudRunner today. Anxious to use it. Any advice up front? I have read, I think, all of your posts about them.


 The best advice i give ya is this,,,,, thin the mud down a bunch,,,,,, then thin it some more,,,lol

really tho, mix your mud like you want it,, then pump the runner full and "shoot" it back into the bucket,,,, if it ain't "shooting" it back into the bucket, it ain't thin enough,,,,,,

they TELL you it will handle THICK mud,,,,,,, they are LYING about that.

You will love it, you just got to learn how to handle it

The long and the short of it is this,,,,, if your mud is thick, it will work your arse off, if the mud is thin, it will coat the corners before ya know it

Stated differantly,,, If your mud is mixed right, you can coat the corners on a 200 brd job in under an hour


keep us posted on your progress!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Tim0282 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf8jXLjoZ9E&NR=1
> 
> Can you explain this to me? Some things just don't make sense...


Seems like an electric Super Taper to me


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf8jXLjoZ9E&NR=1
> 
> Can you explain this to me? Some things just don't make sense...


BLISTER CITY:yes::yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

fr8train said:


> Seems like an electric Super Taper to me


 You may be right,,,,,,, I suppose that he should have been shooting into a trash can,,,,,, LOL


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

fr8train said:


> Seems like an electric Super Taper to me


Ah ha!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Once you get the mud on all of that tape and in the bucket, are you supposed to take the tape back out and put it on the joints?
I'm guessing that is how a Super Taper works.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> Once you get the mud on all of that tape and in the bucket, are you supposed to take the tape back out and put it on the joints?
> I'm guessing that is how a Super Taper works.


 Thats the point of a "super-taper" mud all the tape, then pick it out by hand and "stick" it on the wall.

I know,,,,,, don't try to figure it out,,,,,,,,,

Just smile and nod!!!!:yes:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

:lol: Seems a bit messy.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> :lol: Seems a bit messy.


ya think????

LMDO (laughing my dentures out)

Stated differantly,,,,,,,,,,, ROTFAICGU (rolling on the floor and I can't get up)


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I can't find the demo vid of the 'Super Taper' in action anywhere, not on YouTube, All-Wall or even the manufactures site.

Basically, you pull a bucketful of tape through the supertaper, it applies the mud and you fill up a bucket w/ the pre-mudded tape. They even make a harness that lets you carry the bucket with you. Apply tape by hand, wipe, and finish.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Anyone seen this in action?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Thought you guys would enjoy this :whistling2:


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

actually i like the idea of the mud hog, think it is pretty cool. BTW since we are on this kind of topic,, Why do I see most Hawk guys finishing, and dipping their material out of a bucket and onto there hawk using what ever knife they like???? Take for today as an example, i had to hand texture using hawk and trowle, i just place my mud pump into the bucket of texture mix and pump the mud onto the hawk. You can do the same using regular coating mud, and you can keep the bucket covered as well and still pump the material so it does not dry up from wind and heat. plus you have a filter or screen on the pump as well. Oh BTW Captain, I found a perfect use for mesh tape, works great for cleaning banjo and buckets, just strip off a good amount wad it up and use it as a scrubbing pad, very fast at cleaning . I learnt this trick by leaving my brush at home along with my clean buckets that were sitting waiting for me to load into the truck.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> actually i like the idea of the mud hog, think it is pretty cool. BTW since we are on this kind of topic,, Why do I see most Hawk guys finishing, and dipping their material out of a bucket and onto there hawk using what ever knife they like???? Take for today as an example, i had to hand texture using hawk and trowle, i just place my mud pump into the bucket of texture mix and pump the mud onto the hawk. You can do the same using regular coating mud, and you can keep the bucket covered as well and still pump the material so it does not dry up from wind and heat. plus you have a filter or screen on the pump as well. Oh BTW Captain, I found a perfect use for mesh tape, works great for cleaning banjo and buckets, just strip off a good amount wad it up and use it as a scrubbing pad, very fast at cleaning . I learnt this trick by leaving my brush at home along with my clean buckets that were sitting waiting for me to load into the truck.


All depends on what your doing BD. If I'm skim coating stuff, sometimes I might do what your doing with the pump. But if I was doing 1st coat on the bead for example, A 6" knife is going to get 3 big scoops of mud out faster than the pump. Then there's no screwing around with getting the last of the mud out of the bucket. And no pump to clean.

Guest the question should be, how long does it take you to empty a bucket of mud:yes:


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

2buck, good question, I am not sure how long it would take me at this time, I mainly work on smaller jobs, nothing with alot of bead work, I used to beable to coat one side of the off angles in one pass,without having to clean off an edge and leave no mud at all on the other side of the off angle, using a 6 inch knife and mud pan. very straight even coat. having control of the tools in your hand only makes you faster,and more consitant,some guys don;t slow down long enough to pay attention to what there hand and knife is doing, it takes alittle time to get it right before you speed up . consitancy first, speed will follow.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Once you get the mud on all of that tape and in the bucket, are you supposed to take the tape back out and put it on the joints?
> I'm guessing that is how a Super Taper works.


:yes:YOU DONT REALLY NEED THE THING IN THE VIDEO, Capt and I went on about this subject once[alls cool now]I used to use a hopper same manner as ST and reel off about 50ft of tape in my hand and apply to joints, repeat, then wipe down and repeat-if working alone-- if helper is wiping down there is no stopping,when 500ft tape roll gets low you mud tape roll to second and pull thru hopper and start again-- its faster than a banjo but slower than a Zooka. A typical 250brd house would take 5hrs with hopper and 8 with banjo- so we always got bead and offset on in same day while hopper taping- w,bazooka you,ll get everything done and coat the bead at the end of day!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> All depends on what your doing BD. If I'm skim coating stuff, sometimes I might do what your doing with the pump. But if I was doing 1st coat on the bead for example, A 6" knife is going to get 3 big scoops of mud out faster than the pump. Then there's no screwing around with getting the last of the mud out of the bucket. And no pump to clean.
> 
> Guest the question should be, how long does it take you to empty a bucket of mud:yes:


If you use one of those bucket scoops that Advance makes and Wall Tools sells, two scoops with it is more like four with a six inch knife. They're nice.
And I have a Mudhog. They are nice! Kinda pricey, but nice.

http://www.walltools.com/store/mud-bucket-scoop-drywall-pail-scoop.html


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Tim0282 said:


> Ifin ya were gonna tape the inside of a bucket, it's as fast as I've ever seen!


 
I LOLd.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Tim0282 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf8jXLjoZ9E&NR=1
> 
> Can you explain this to me? Some things just don't make sense...


shoots the tape out very fast, but the mud is going to dry before you get it all on the wall is it not?


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

fr8train said:


> Anyone seen this in action? Mudhog


looks a handy piece of kit but i couldnt get one of them in the back of my car


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

Before I bought the machines, I was looking at ways to speed up my taping, (not fast by any means) not that we do mega amounts.

I came across the BTE system, liked the tube and flushers, saw the super taper and couldn't see an advantage with it.
Mud was going to dry in and around the bucket, and get crusty, as has been said useful for lining buckets


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

E.K Taper said:


> shoots the tape out very fast, but the mud is going to dry before you get it all on the wall is it not?


I talked to an old time taper awhile ago about his exchanging using a bazooka to go with a Super Taper. He said the moisture in the pail helped keep the mud from drying out.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

JustMe said:


> I talked to an old time taper awhile ago about his exchanging using a bazooka to go with a Super Taper. He said the moisture in the pail helped keep the mud from drying out.


 Old taper is the key, I think,,,, like me,, not wanting to admit that he is too old and broke down to keep up with the zooka anymore!!!!!

Stated differantly,

we can argue the differance in a banjo and the super-taper,,, but to suggest that a ST can out perform a zooka,,,,, he has been counting WAY too many sheep in his sleep!!!!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Old taper is the key, I think,,,, like me, not wanting to admit that he is too old and broke down to keep up with the zooka anymore!!!!!


I thought it might have been that he was just too broke to keep a bazooka. 

He did like the dependability of the Super Taper, as compared to the bazooka. At least so he said.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow, that electric supertaper works almost as good as my electric paint brush. I was thinking about asking Rick Hardman about helping me market an electric drywall knife.:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> If you use one of those bucket scoops that Advance makes and Wall Tools sells, two scoops with it is more like four with a six inch knife. They're nice.
> And I have a Mudhog. They are nice! Kinda pricey, but nice.
> 
> http://www.walltools.com/store/mud-bucket-scoop-drywall-pail-scoop.html


I actually want one of those, But I'm going to half to address De anne In the Advance tool Thread. We can only get their knives at Princess auto. I don't remember seeing it there last time.

So I'm going to steal your link tim, so I can put it in the Advance tool thread, and to PM De anne so she can ship some maybe:yes:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Steal away, my friend.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

actually, the slop bucket (ST) if fairly dam fast. Some guys will say I'm losing it with this comment, I would say it's second to the bazooka...... BUT !!!!!! it's better if there's 2 men, you do need the stilts, you got to run around and do the high 1st, then drop back and do the low. Anything over 9 foot high (3m) you lose time, it's best to use the tin angle heads, and it's very messy, and your hands are messy, your tools get messy etc......

Where it's fast is, a lot of guys skip the angle roller because the tape is being pushed/set in by hand, so one step is taken away. And it's a fast pace when they SLAP the tape on. Their walking at a very fast pace because you want to get that bucket empty, I knew some guys who would load almost a full roll of tape into a bucket (500 ft) so the faster you got the tape on , the lighter the bucket got. The trick is your slapping the tape on, you hold 3 to 4 foot lengths and slap it to the wall.

I personally hate the ST, it's what my step father used when he taped out a house, and guess who got stuck with the bucket strapped around their neck......... me . but when we did fire taping, we would still use the slop bucket method. You could fill a bucket up with tape, and use it when ever you wanted, just put a cover over it when you were done. For fire taping, it is the fastest method out there In my Humble Opinion:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I knew some guys who would load almost a full roll of tape into a bucket (500 ft)


 The old time taper told me he'd do 1/2 a 500' roll at a time.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*does work but*



fr8train said:


> Anyone seen this in action? Mudhog



the thing does work but it seems he thinks he reinvented the pail, and it sure the heck ain't worth the loot he asks for it, hey look here I just built a pail and am going to be a Millionaire:yes:


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

DSJOHN said:


> :yes:YOU DONT REALLY NEED THE THING IN THE VIDEO, Capt and I went on about this subject once[alls cool now]I used to use a hopper same manner as ST and reel off about 50ft of tape in my hand and apply to joints, repeat, then wipe down and repeat...


I won't get up in the morning if I'm only able to tape 50 feet at a time. 

I use a ST because I can load 250 feet of shyt in my gutbucket.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Where it's fast is, a lot of guys skip the angle roller because the tape is being pushed/set in by hand, so one step is taken away. And it's a fast pace when they SLAP the tape on. Their walking at a very fast pace because you want to get that bucket empty, I knew some guys who would load almost a full roll of tape into a bucket (500 ft)


 500ft is a load of BS, but I can stuff 250' in. There's little point to pulling more than half a roll at a time. If you pull 400' and then you're left with a dinky 100' to go, you have to **** with putting a new roll of tape on.

I still roll, because I can't sleep if my angles aren't sharp.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

JustMe said:


> I talked to an old time taper awhile ago about his exchanging using a bazooka to go with a Super Taper. He said the moisture in the pail helped keep the mud from drying out.


I don't see how anyone would be worried about THAT unless it took 8 hours to put up just 1 roll of tape.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> Wow, that electric supertaper works almost as good as my electric paint brush. I was thinking about asking Rick Hardman about helping me market an electric drywall knife.:whistling2:


 
(See other thread...not appropriate here. :thumbsup


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Bevelation said:


> I won't get up in the morning if I'm only able to tape 50 feet at a time.
> 
> I use a ST because I can load 250 feet of shyt in my gutbucket.


I dont use a gut bucket, I pull my tape thru a hopper and I was being realistic for the guys that have never done it. I can reel 200ft out and apply ,but I usually do 100ft, then wipe down [its strung in my left hand and applied with the right] meaning my hand is like a large tape holder.Thats when I,m taping alone--with a helper wiping, I dont know how much is in my hand,I just loop it till its heavy and go. Personally a gut bucket seems like a pain in the a$$--especially in a closet,but thats probably how you were taught so more power to you:thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

put roll of tape in bucket,pour tapin mud in bucket,reach down in full bucket and pull out tape..... same thing. A huge mess,do people really use this method?electric tapers


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*no kidding*



chris said:


> put roll of tape in bucket,pour tapin mud in bucket,reach down in full bucket and pull out tape..... same thing. A huge mess,do people really use this method?electric tapers


bet they say they move like lightning, does electric and wet mud go together?


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> bet they say they move like lightning, does electric and wet mud go together?


_Didn't work well for me..._


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

DSJOHN said:


> . Personally a gut bucket seems like a pain in the a$$--especially in a closet,but thats probably how you were taught so more power to you:thumbsup:


 It's not a pain at all. With a good belt and the bucket set right below your chest it's comfy and a quick way to dispense tapes. I would worry more about fitting into a closet more if I were some fatass taper; sorry 2bitcanuck


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

chris said:


> put roll of tape in bucket,pour tapin mud in bucket,reach down in full bucket and pull out tape..... same thing.


No....


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Bevelation said:


> No....


yes it is...tell me what is different


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> actually, the slop bucket (ST) if fairly dam fast. Some guys will say I'm losing it with this comment, I would say it's second to the bazooka...... BUT !!!!!! it's better if there's 2 men, you do need the stilts, you got to run around and do the high 1st, then drop back and do the low. Anything over 9 foot high (3m) you lose time, it's best to use the tin angle heads, and it's very messy, and your hands are messy, your tools get messy etc......
> 
> Where it's fast is, a lot of guys skip the angle roller because the tape is being pushed/set in by hand, so one step is taken away. And it's a fast pace when they SLAP the tape on. Their walking at a very fast pace because you want to get that bucket empty, I knew some guys who would load almost a full roll of tape into a bucket (500 ft) so the faster you got the tape on , the lighter the bucket got. The trick is your slapping the tape on, you hold 3 to 4 foot lengths and slap it to the wall.
> 
> I personally hate the ST, it's what my step father used when he taped out a house, and guess who got stuck with the bucket strapped around their neck......... me . but when we did fire taping, we would still use the slop bucket method. You could fill a bucket up with tape, and use it when ever you wanted, just put a cover over it when you were done. For fire taping, it is the fastest method out there In my Humble Opinion:thumbsup:


2nd to the bazooka?? cmon man.Skip using roller???wouldnt recommend that.Just in the time spent fillin bucket I could have darn near strung a roll with banjo. Tools like that are embarrasing to the trade:yes:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

personally i found them both about the same in speed(banjo vrs slop bucket). we can argue all we want about the speed of each but think they are both about the same. they both gain and lose speed in different places. the slop bucket is a lot easier in the top angles( not so hard on shoulder)but it IS heavy around the waist and it is a PITA in closets IMO. i do find the banjo is cleaner and wiping tapes is easier as i don't have a dirty a$$ bucket strapped to me.
there is alot more trips to refill with the banjo but they are short trips and i usually just bring a bucket of mud and one of water with me in each room and tape out a room at a time(less travel time). obviously ceilings are done last off of stilts.
i am only a one man show and i have not used my hopper since i got my banjo. it takes up less space in my car and is easier to clean. i just spray it out in my bathtub when i get home and keep it nose down in a bucket of water till it gets there. the supertaper would also be compact and easy to clean but there is no way i would spend $200 to have to have a bucket strapped to me again.
just my opinion of course.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

if banjo is new you may want to let it get a lil dirty around seal,not tape entry or exit but around closure,it wont leak a drop. I havnt used banjo for 7 days and it still has mud in it,Ill just scrape out before next use{hopefully it isnt stinky}If we get done tapin and there are some loose ends we will fill banjo and clean external fold tape back over exit,this way it will keep for a couple days and when needed you can just pick it up and its ready to go. Dont like sticking in bucket


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Im waiting 2Buck...:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> 2nd to the bazooka?? cmon man.Skip using roller???wouldnt recommend that.Just in the time spent fillin bucket I could have darn near strung a roll with banjo. Tools like that are embarrasing to the trade:yes:


So why don't you write a book for all of us to read, teach us your ways ,oh master taper:whistling2:

Seems like anyone who does not do things your way, gets criticism from you. Anyone who uses a 12" box, a nail spotter, hawk & trowel or a Bazooka for that matter, since it's too expensive for your taste. Gets a knock in your books.

I'm merely stating what I have seen in my life time of taping. I have worked all over southern Ontario (which is huge) in most of it's urban centers. I have seen a lot of different ways of tapers tackling their jobs at hand. I have seen guys use the bazooka, slop bucket, cp tube, and installing by hand. I seen one banjo in all the time, and it was a back up to his bazooka, so....... other than you tube, I have never seen one run. But based merely on the fact on how the banjo is loaded, is what I would call it's down fall. Now if someone made a CFS one

And did I recommend not using a roller, NO!!!, but it is what I have seen. Can-am and BTE recommend or should I say brag that you can skip using the roller with their system. So some are just practicing what has been preached to them.

I'm not here to defend the slop bucket, but to call it a embarrassment to the trade, is very arrogant, I didn't realize tools had to have a "cool factor" to them. At least those using them are working and getting the job done. But I guess their not worthy of the great Chris


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

chris said:


> 2nd to the bazooka?? cmon man.Skip using roller???wouldnt recommend that.Just in the time spent fillin bucket I could have darn near strung a roll with banjo. Tools like that are embarrasing to the trade:yes:


 I've seen plenty of skilled sh1t box users out do skilled bazooka boys in my time. I never was a fan of the mess but do appreciate how quick it can be with 2 guys who know what they're doing.
I haven't used a roller in 10 years with my tin flushers. Works great ! Mechanical flushers are a different story. They DO require a roll. That's why they sit in my closet along with my angle box and pump.
It's only embarrassing when you can't keep up to skilled dinosaurs.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> I've seen plenty of skilled sh1t box users out do skilled bazooka boys in my time. I never was a fan of the mess but do appreciate how quick it can be with 2 guys who know what they're doing.
> I haven't used a roller in 10 years with my tin flushers. Works great ! Mechanical flushers are a different story. They DO require a roll. That's why they sit in my closet along with my angle box and pump.
> It's only embarrassing when you can't keep up to skilled dinosaurs.


whats with everyone being at home today:thumbup:

Thats where I will give them a close second still. There's one taper in our DWC who ran a Bazooka all his life, but he's back to running the slop bucket. (I don't ask why, none of my business). I was talking to him a few months back, I was asking him about it, (difference from SB to bazookie). He was saying it wasn't bothering him. He said he will get a bazooka again, because of all it's attributes. But for the time being, he says he gets one house a week. He still gets all his tape on in one day. The only place he missed it (bazooka) was in the garages, and stair wells. But he felt he gained speed in the closets.

I mentioned DWT to him, the bazooka vs SB or ST. We both agreed that one man vs one man, the bazooka would win hands down. But two man against two man, it would be close. It could come down too the grit of the workers making the difference.

I would also never call this taper a embarrassment to our trade, (and not because Terry could kill me:whistling2 he's a damn hard worker. we joined forces doing a condo project in Toronto many moons before. He's a all round damn good taper, and does what it takes to get the job done.

Will try to find the can-am vs Bazooka you tube vid, thats where they show the no roller needed. The tin flusher are a different entity than that of the mechanical heads. and no HO or GC will know which heads you used. only another taper would.....maybe:yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

didnt mean to offend any electric tapers out there.Im sorry if I took offense to that method being 2nd to bazooka. Ive never said anything negative about bazoka other than I cant run one,and wiping is easier for guy wiping behind banjo as opposed to zook. A GREAT zook runner and a Great wiper is the fastest method on 90% of drywall no argument,but saying banjo is not as productive as bucket method is just wrong. You may have seen alot in your time ole feller but obviously not everything.As to the 12" box,ONLY used on Level 5...if you are "TRACING" more power to you,no need on most Levels of finish.I was taught with Hawk and Trowel,not 3 box method so I can see why we are viewing at different angles .Was taught with banjo too but have wiped tape by bazooka enough to know which is easier.Started as hand finisher with tape and 2 coats,sand and touchup(go thru butts,clean up hand coated4" angles) and so on so do hand finishers these days do 3 coats than touchup?Shoot maybe Im doing this wrong.Oh yeah I can skip roller too I just prefer to use,makes a nice sharp 90,can you put a square in angle done with other method?just wondering.This is a book.we do have 12"box and a pos nailspotter but we use SCREWS so dont need it cant afford to pay someone to sand that with a powered sander


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

chris said:


> Ive never said anything negative about bazoka other than I cant run one


Let me help you with that one, chris: Bazookas are a bunch of pieces stuck together that they somehow got to work. Till they don't.

But till the banjo cfs comes out (with an extension for it), I'm stuck using a bazooka on larger jobs.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> But based merely on the fact on how the banjo is loaded, is what I would call it's down fall. Now if someone made a CFS one.


Has anyone ever tried machining a small slot in the lid of a banjo, and maybe rivet a gate or something over it? That way you could fill it with a pump and box attachment! If anyone makes and/or sells these I want a kick back!:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bevelation said:


> It's not a pain at all. With a good belt and the bucket set right below your chest it's comfy and a quick way to dispense tapes. I would worry more about fitting into a closet more if I were some fatass taper; sorry 2bitcanuck


I can't see how carrying a half bucket of mud belted to waist can be comfy.
It's called A slop bucket..... That's enough Info for me.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> I can't see how carrying a half bucket of mud belted to waist can be comfy.
> It's called A slop bucket..... That's enough Info for me.


You can strap it around your neck too, much more comfy that way moore:thumbup::blink::whistling2:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

kiwiman already made an attachment for his banjo. i'm too lazy to find the thread though. think it's banjo from hell.


----------



## Muddy Perfection (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow, what a large amount of knowledge here. I'm privileged to read and listen to the many different ways finishers do the business. All of these techniques have their pros and cons, and as stated before, I believe the difference maker is not the type of tool in the hand, but the type of hand on the tool.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Muddy Perfection said:


> All of these techniques have their pros and cons, and as stated before, I believe the difference maker is not the type of tool in the hand, but the type of hand on the tool.


Very well said ! :thumbsup::yes:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Chris,Ive used every taping option mentioned here,been taping since 78 ,the simplest and most of the time[not all the time] I find my hopper system the quickest-- You dont put a roll of tape in a bucket and then fill with mud[come on man] you slide tape thru the 2 slits in the bottom, fill with mud consistent to bazooka mud ,pull tape thru,thus pre mudding tape as a banjo does, I string out about 100ft in my left hand in loops and apply with my helper wiping behind me-- corners,helper rolls ,glazes behind me, some jobs I find it quicker than bazooka--others the zooka is king, guarantee there is not a banjo stringer alive faster than my method[I own one by the way] the one plus of the banjo over zooka is in the angles,letting more mud on the tape making glazing easier!!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Muddy Perfection said:


> as stated before, I believe the difference maker is not the type of tool in the hand, but the type of hand on the tool.


And that to me is a problem - there should be tool designs that stand out well enough from 'what is' that there is little argument as to them making the most sense for anyone to use in a given situation.

Maybe the real innovation to make that happen will be found in things like distribution systems, like Rick seems to be looking at doing with some of his more expensive systems. When a bazooka costs less than 100.00 to build (his mention of TT's bazooka cost, BEFORE China), but over 1,200.00 to buy, a closer builder/buyer system may allow for the tool advancements I'm looking for personally, at a cost I can justify.

I've done that myself before - built things like systems for under 5,000.00 that would cost over 20,000.00 through regular distribution channels (I wouldn't have bought anything at those prices - couldn't justify it). And the tools worked better for me, because I could build in some special features I wanted. Like Rick is offering to do with his systems. At least some of them. I think.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

JustMe said:


> And that to me is a problem - there should be tool designs that stand out well enough from 'what is' that there is little argument as to them making the most sense for anyone to use in a given situation.
> 
> Maybe the real innovation to make that happen will be found in things like distribution systems, like Rick seems to be looking at doing with some of his more expensive systems. When a bazooka costs less than 100.00 to build (his mention of TT's bazooka cost, BEFORE China), but over 1,200.00 to buy, a closer builder/buyer system may allow for the tool advancements I'm looking for personally, at a cost I can justify.


 
That's exactly where we are at right now. I made a visit to a large industry leader last week who is very familiar with the automatic tools and getting them to market. This guy's been there "from the beginning", knows distribution real well and gave me some great insite. Starting out, it's an interesting sales channel as costs are higher because of the lower volumes. Then tacking on the distribution mark up, it can get real painful for the guy trying to buy a set.

Then there's the support issue. Unless the sales person with the distributor understands the importance of communication with the mfr, the customer won't receive the answers they need and will get frustrated...and the mfr never hears about it. 

I agree Justme, maybe the greatest progress will come through the channels that get the tools to the contractor. There's certainly room for improvement. That's not to say anything bad about the disty's; they have their own challenges with everyone trying to offer the lowest price.

(It was an ex-Ames employee on LinkedIn that gave me the Bazooka/TT cost..._fyi_.)


----------

